# The Haunted House Cardboard Flexi Record - Honeycombs Cereal (1975) Free Download!



## dpeterson (Aug 31, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

HouseofSpooks said:


> View attachment 740723
> 
> In the 1970s Monster Kids enjoyed 3 spooky 6" cardboard flexi records during the Halloween season. The records were literally pressed into the backs of Honeycombs cereal boxes. You would simply cut them out with scissors, plop on your turntable, and listen to the spooky stories.
> 
> ...


 As a 70s monster kid, I totally love this. But can you clarify something? Is this the 77 Alphabits record or the 75 Honeycomb? The Honeycombs record is what you mentioned, but the link says Alphabits.


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

having issues trying to download.....


Spookmaster


----------

